# backtrack 3 install problem need help



## boneyrnath (Jul 20, 2008)

sir 

i download new version of backtrack 3 (bt3-final.iso) today but when i try to run the live cd on my lenvo3000 y500 laptop touch pad not working properly .(touch pad detected and the mouse cursor cannot in control.also tried mouse thershold ) 
i download and read the backtrack2 Hard Drive Installation manual.tried to install it in my laptop unfortunatly the kde menu does not show the Menu:
K -> System -> Backtrack Installer
i like to replace my existing os with the backtrack3 kindly help me to do so


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

So the touchpad isn't working? have you trid using the extra boot parameters? (info on boot)...

Why backtrack ? why not Ubuntu/Knoppix?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## josheeg (Aug 6, 2008)

Well backtrack3 I found to have 2 features that I have not found else where. I will describe these features with the chicken and the egg paradox. 

You get a bootable cd for linux and their are great programs on the web.
But if you do not have a direct cable to the appartment router... you have no option to get your b...45 wireless card to work without getting the closed source driver after a less than 1 sec download.

This works out of the box on backtrack3 usb....

The wireless card driver has some specal patches hooked to it to allow the direct control of the wireless adapter. Trying to do this with ubuntu is a pain.

But I also get the mouse going crazy on me when I use my touchpad. what option in the startup makes it not go crazy? I turned on standard KDE no fancy bouncy windows....


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ah, fair enough, i know it's definately a pain in ubuntu(i spent many nights working on my networking in ubuntu).

As for the crazy mouse i don't know, it may be a side affect of using another boot code. When i was using backtrack i had to pretty much go throuh all possible boot options.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## josheeg (Aug 6, 2008)

yea the one constant after having a stack of bootable cds... one live cd that does everything or lets you never have to see the command line does not seem to exist. 

I agree ubuntu does have great support also the automatic broadcom 45 detector once a cable internet is conected is great. I still proably would not have switched without that help. 

I will try a wireless usb mouse first. I proably can dig it up faster.

the wireless access points have 5 stars signals on all of them... but I think the signal is actualy too weak I connected to one for a little then the next wile I could not get a connection anymore. or don't know how. I am more used to ubuntu.


----------

